# Rugged holder for 18650 and CR123A batteries



## joanne (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all! I posted this a few years ago but it's so useful it's worth another post.

For those of you using 18650 or CR123A batteries, this might appeal to you when you need to store some spare batteries in your backpack. Coleman, Coghlans and many others make plastic match stick holders that just happen to be the right size for these batteries. I've seen them at Walmart and Sportsman's Warehouse for less than $1.50 each. I've also seen them for $5.00 on Amazon! So shop smart.







The holders are just a bit longer than the batteries so a bit of cotton ball or foam will take care of that. 

*Joanne*


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. Next time I am in Walmart I will have to look for these. I have a few of those 2x 18650 plastic battery cases, but they aren't waterproof so these look like a sturdier option for the pack.


----------



## blah9 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, these are a great option and I use them a lot!


----------



## SinagAraw (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes!!! I use the same survival match container for my 18650's and CR123. Great containters - waterproof and durable. It has a fire starter flint at the bottom in case of emergency. 

I inserted some cottons to avoid rattling on the CR123 though. This could also be used as a tinder in case of emergency.


----------



## GZire (Mar 9, 2016)

I use this:
http://www.surefire.com/sc1-spares-carrier.html

Basically a friend down here has a store and I bought it off of him. Nice for 123's but not applicable for 18650s. Also used to be a lot more relevant when I had to replace the reflector/bulbs for my old lights pre-LED.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 11, 2016)

That's a great idea, thanks. 
At a dollar or so that's a solid deal. I'm going to go get a few of them. 

These are a little pricy, but for cases in the 1.4oz. neighborhood there isn't a better spare 18650 case around: http://www.zebralight.com/H600w-Mk-II-18650-XM-L2-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_117.html


----------



## Adrian MARCHANT (May 9, 2016)

Am I the only one that uses Storacell?

I have multiple holders for AAA, AA, C, CR123, 18650 and 9 Volt batteries.

If I'm hitting the road I choose up to 3 lamps - headlamps, flashlights or whatever and at least one fully stocked storacell battery holder for each.

I think they are fantastic. You can locate your batteries easily in the dark - they even have glow in the dark versions of the holders.

Also if you store all the 'good' batteries the same way up, used batteries can be stored upside down to recycle.

I may have more of the storacell's than I have flashlights! But then again you can use batteries in more than just flashlights.


----------



## MX421 (May 10, 2016)

Adrian MARCHANT said:


> Am I the only one that uses Storacell?
> 
> I have multiple holders for AAA, AA, C, CR123, 18650 and 9 Volt batteries.
> 
> ...




You aren't the only one, i use these as well. I only got one of the glow-in-the-dark for 18650 and AA, those are more expensive. The rest i tried to coordinate the colors with the cell type.


----------



## geokite (May 13, 2016)

Love the Storescells, I have a bunch, mostly gitd. You shouldn't need a flashlight to find batteries for your flashlight, and these work great. 

Steve


----------



## TheRealSpinner (May 18, 2016)

I just got some Storacells as well, and think they're great! I was happy to be able to purchase them in person from my local Fry's Electronics. I ended up buying one of each color (orange, clear, and black) for my 18650s. I ended up returning the black one because the plastic seemed too hard/sharp, and started tearing up the vinyl wrap on my cells. I like the orange better than clear, but not enough to exchange them.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

There is a firesteel on the bottom as well. I have tested these and they're waterproof within reason. Never considered using one for a battery holder as mine hold matches which they come with. Those aren't bad matches either. I like the idea!


----------



## BloodLust (May 30, 2016)

oooh.. Good idea.
I'm heading to the US next month and there's a walmart near the hotel.


----------



## jeff400650 (May 31, 2016)

Is there any real danger to just having batteries loose, in a little nylon bag, or your pocket?


----------



## mt62092 (Jun 6, 2016)

One time I put a 18650 in my pocket with my keys and bad luck made the keys contact both sides of the battery things got hot and the battery was ruined. Be careful.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 6, 2016)

jeff400650 said:


> Is there any real danger to just having batteries loose, in a little nylon bag, or your pocket?



Never put a battery loose in your pocket as you might forget and put some coins or keys in with it.
Video below is an 18650 battery in pocket making contact with the coins in pocket.



mt62092 said:


> One time I put a 18650 in my pocket with my keys and bad luck made the keys contact both sides of the battery things got hot and the battery was ruined. Be careful.



18650 just getting ruined without any damage to you, consider that good luck , 
This happening to an 18650 in your pocket with second degree burns is bad luck:


----------



## macosxfiles (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Storacells. Have them for all of my batteries. However, they aren't waterproof, and this looks like a great idea!


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jun 17, 2016)

I finally remembered to pick a few of those orange plastic match holder cases at my local Walmart. If I remember correctly, they were about a buck a piece. Good deal considering they include the matches too so thank you to the original poster Joanne.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a similar match holder in olive green from Countycomm. 
I don't know if the orange one is the exact size the but the Countycomm can fit an unprotected 18650 with no room to spare length wise so would not work for protected cells.
Oveready has a some different 18650 holders. For high quality waterproof container they carry a Delrin capsule but it is pretty expensive.
They also have a smaller inexpensive battery capsule that works really well.




L to R: unprotected 18650, OR Delrin Extended capsule, OR Delrin capsule (cut down), OR Basic battery capsule, CC waterproof match container, unprotected 18650


----------

